# Jerry Brown Hollow #60 vs #80



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Whenever I get orders of Jerry Brown lines, I ask what fish what sizes of fish they target and what fish they target. 
One customer from Texas asked JB #80 multi color line for his JM PE6 reels. I knew something is wrong and asked what fish he target. 
His answer is yft in Gulf of Mexico and I suggested to go with #60 JB Hollow and I explained my reasoning. He agreed and ordered #60 JB Hollow. 

JB hollow #60's breaking point is about #90 while JB hollow #80's breaking point is whopping #150. 

If you target any tuna under #120, 60 JB is perfect and there is no reason to use heavier and thicker line as you seldom use more than #25 drag for them. 
The advantage of using #60 instead of #80 is obvious. You can get down your jigs deeper easily with thinner line as there is less water resistance with thinner lines. 

With thinner lines, you get more line capacity. Line capacity can be an issue when you use smaller jigging reels. 

When you go deep drop fishing, the choice of #60 over #80 is day and night difference. 

However, there are times you need #80 or #100 instead of #60. 
When you fish big bluefin over 200 lbs in NC or in Cape Cod, you got to use #80 or #100 instead of #60 to shorten fighting time. 
One issue I found with thinner #60 with heavy drag is line digging problem. Even you spool pretty tight, still line digging problem exist when using thinner lines and heavier than 30 lbs drag is used. 

Strangely JB #80 is thicker than JB #100. While JB #80's breaking point is about #150, the breaking point of JB #100 is about #130. 
I think it is because 16 stranded lines are used for #80 while 12 stranded lines are used for #100. 

JB solid lines are not as strong as JB hollow as JB solid are 4 stranded line while JB hollow lines are 12 - 16 stranded lines.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, very well explained. Thanks.....


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

*Braid casting on spinning reel?*

Which brand of braid casts the best on a spinning reel? Say a Stella for 60lb for popping?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

You can't go wrong with JB 60 HC........


----------

